# Goat feeders



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I saw a wired goat feeder on here somewhere but can't find it again. It was enclosed so the goats can't get into it. Does anyone know where I can find it. My goats are getting into their feeder and they poop in there which is a waste of hay! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could only find these for now. 
Are any of these the ones?

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/hay-feeders-149993/index2.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/i-want-see-your-mineral-hay-feeders-154653/index5.html


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, I still haven't seen the one I was thinking about. It was a hay feeder. But these gave me some ideas. My hunbby made me a grain feed that works very well and I can't get mobbed anymore. Here it is:








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

